

On Being an Early Startup Employee - tomh-
http://swombat.com/2011/3/11/early-startup-employee

======
evansolomon
This is a fine blog post, but it's really got little to do with being an early
startup employee, which is reasonably obvious from the first sentence, "I've
never been an employee at a startup, but I wish I had."

~~~
swombat
Well, the title is adopted from the linked article...

~~~
evansolomon
Right, I got that. It was still confusing (or perhaps misleading) since the
post you wrote wasn't about that.

~~~
swombat
Ok, thanks. That's good feedback. I'll have a think about how to solve that in
future posts!

------
solson
Good Stuff. I had a chance to be early in on a startup that was spun off the
company I was working for... Seemed too risky, too much work, besides i was
comfortable. A few years later those early start up employees were all
millionaires. Big mistake. One of the few things in life I'd change if I
could. Of course it could have been different, they could have gone broke, but
they didn't, and I missed it. Don't be me. If you get the chance, go for it.

------
jreposa
I wish I had a mentor for both technology and entrepreneurship. The technology
side is not so bad, since I've got Google. But, it takes much longer to figure
stuff out on the business side.

I hope my employees and former understudies think I've been a good technical
mentor to them.

